# tracheoscopy CPT code needed



## heatherstoffers (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello!  I'm looking for a direct laryngoscopy code that includes a tracheoscopy, going beyond the larnyx, to remove granulation tissue from a tracheostomy site that is blocking 90% of the patient's airway.  31578 is close but it doesn't describe going into the trachea or being direct.  31615 is close but the doctor is not planning to  go through the established tracheostomy site.  Any suggestions other than using the unlisted 31899?


----------

